# Angeln in der Toskana



## torsk28 (20. Mai 2015)

Hallo,

kennt sich jemand mit den Angelbedingungen in der Toskana aus?

Wir haben dort im Juni 2 Wochen ein Ferienhaus in der Nähe von Pisa.

Welche Lizenzen brauche ich? Kennt jemand ein Gewässer, ggf. Salmonidengewässer?

Danke und Gruss
Christian


----------



## anglermeister17 (21. Mai 2015)

*AW: Angeln in der Toskana*

Hallo, Nördlich und westlich der Toskana- Gegend, Rtg Ligurien und Lombardei gibt es tolle Salmogewässer! War schon öfter dort und manche Bäche sind  schon auf den ersten Blick voller schöner Trutten ( und auch DÖBEL nicht zu vergessen)! problematisch werden die Lizenzen werden, weil es hierzu speziell für Italien immer wieder widersprüchliche Aussagen gibt. problematisch ist auch, dass die Lizenzen nicht landesspezifisch vergeben werden, sondern aufgeteilt nach Regionen und jede Region und die Vergabe- und Bürokratiehürden scheinen auch stark zu schwanken! 
Pisa ist schön- aber lasst euch das schöne FIORENTINA/ also Florenz nicht entgehen- war schwer angetan von der Stadt, schönstes Fleckchen (direkt nach Sardinien), was ich bis jetzt in Italien gesehen habe!


----------



## torsk28 (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: Angeln in der Toskana*

Danke für die Tipps.Gibt es in der Toskana keine Salmonidengewässer?
Wo könnte man sich denn hinsichtlich Lizenzen informieren?


----------



## torsk28 (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: Angeln in der Toskana*

Wir sind in der Nähe von Pisa. Ich war da schonmal hab aber im Arno noch nie gefischt.
Weiß jemand was da drin ist? Ich hätt jetzt mal auf Barbe, Döbel und Karpfen getippt, allerdings interessieren die mich nicht so sehr.
Vielleicht gibt es ja noch was anderes da drin?Hecht, Zander?
Gruss
Chris


----------



## torsk28 (26. Juni 2015)

Bin jetzt zwischen Cecina und Volterra.
Überall wo ich hinreise nehm ich meine Angelsachen mit da ich Angelsüchtig bin, aber das hier ist der komplette Alptraum!
Hat in der Gegend um Cecina schon mal jemand gefischt, Süßwasser oder Meer?
Keine Gewässer und vor allem niemand mit irgendeiner Ahnung vom Fischen, dazu kein Wort Englisch.
Hab jetzt eine Lizenz bekommen, aber fragt nicht mit welchem Aufwand, 3x bei der Post gewesen.
In Cecina gibt es einen hervorragend ausgestatteten Angelladen, aber ich frag ich mich wer dort was kauft????
Übrigens, halbe Tüte Maden 50 Cent.
Werd morgen Nachtsitzung am "fiume de cecina "auf aal an der Meeresmündung machen. Sind mit der Family noch eine Woche hier, zum Glück, länger halt ich es nicht aus.
War jemand schon mal Nähe Cecina, Volterra, Livorno?


----------



## Carsten_ (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: Angeln in der Toskana*

Hi Torsk,

ich möchte mit Frau und Kind auch diesen Sommer in die Toskana. :vik:

Da wir Zelten sind wir total frei wohin es geht, vielleicht kannst du abschließend noch ein paar Wörter zum Besten geben...

...Wie teuer die Lizenz war, worauf man achten sollte und vor allem wie deine Angelgewässer waren und was über die Fangaussicht |rolleyes


Petri Heil #:


 PS: Hat sich für dieses Jahr leider erstmal erledigt


----------

